# Stand Shooting



## ccourtney_99 (Aug 14, 2006)

Any tips on shooting from tree stands??? Im confused as to what distance to shoot for when in a stand.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Do you have a video rental place nearby? I would check out a few bowhunting videos and try to look for one where they are hunting in terrain similar to yours, you will get some good tips from them sometimes. I like to set up around 30 feet off the ground if I can and try to find a nice straight tree that's easy to get in and out of especially when things ice up later, and that's another reason why I keep my tree steps at a comfortable climbing distance apart. Remember that you will be dressed more bulky later in the year with heavier boots/pants so allow for that.

I personally like to set up off of the main trail with the hottest sign 20-30 yards but usually have other trails in the mix that end up 5-10 yards away, (depends on your terrain and comfort level shooting range) so that I don't have a sharp downward angle and it is a good percentage broadside or slightly quartering away shot. My bows sight pins are set up for this distance. Setting up too close to the trail can be a problem with the deer hearing you come to full draw, or picking up your scent on the ground, plus it creates the straight down shot towards the spine which is a narrow window through the vitals which I'll never take again. I lost a nice one once when I took that shot and hit a rib so my arrow didn't penatrate clean through. The only little bit of blood to trail was from the top enterance hole of the deer and that soon stopped, needless to say he blead internally and was found 3 days too late. Some may like this kind of spine shot and to each their own, but it's not for me. Hope this helps some.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> 30 feet off the ground


  

Damn, thats high. I find the more birthdays I have the less I like heights.  I am pretty much using all ladder stands. Two that are homemade and rock steady at about 13' high. I also have three commercial ladder stands that I will be using this year and they seem real nice but are still only about 15'. High enough for my taste though!!!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Wow 30 feet!!  
Like djleye, most of my stands are ladders and the tallest one is about 16 feet.
The most important thing about shooting from a stand is to wear a safety belt!! The next thing is to practice shooting from a stand the same height as the one you'll be hunting from.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

general rule u will need to aim lower than the yardage would normally call for.

mark


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

I have heard the same thing as Mark but don't understand this. The arrow will drop at the same rate regardless of the height that is assuming you range it in a horizontal direction, not on the slope. You must also keep the T form you practice on level ground. This means don't drop your arm, bend at the waist. I am guessing this dropping of the arm is why people say to aim differently.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

gravity

when you shoot down you don't have as much gravity pulling your arrow down, when you shoot horizontally it takes it down more.

SO

shooting 20 yards horizontally is like shooting maybe like 23 in a tree stand, somewhat like that theory

and ya, it does matter, I shot in a 3d shoot couple weekends ago where you were shooting down/up hill shots and a 35 yard downhill shot, I could put my 30 yard pin on, and hit perfect, if I aimed a little higher (as ya normally would for 35 yds) it would hit high

try it once


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Tator I just read that about shooting up hill you always take a couple of yards off of the target. I have used this and it seems to work well.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> Wow 30 feet!!


You know it.  I should clarify that the terrain where I hunt is steep hills and A LOT of brush and I have a couple stands where the deer come down hill towards me so actually if the deer is standing 30 yds away on the uphill side it is a straight on shot. Geez. :lol: Heck some hills put me below the deer 10 yards away when I'm up in a fire watch tower. :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Hey Dan, come on out here sometime and bring your bug dope and some burdok resistant clothes. :lol: :beer: You'll be perfectly comfy in one of my stands pearched up with the bald eagles. You're really not that high and 30 ft. is a little of a stretch. I think that is from the logging road trail below to my stand height on one of them. Good luck fellas' I'm starting to really get the big itch now that softball league is finally over with and the nights are cooling down a little.
:beer: Hope to read some good reports this fall from you bowhunters.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

nice patch of green goldy

sota, yep, same as shooting up hill, because if you are shooting uphill, the target is actually closer to you than you think............well......that's what the mags say anyways ; )

I've always shot either from a tree stand or on the ground, and most shots all within 20 yds, and I had a great time in the 3d shooting, taking shots up/down hill at 35 + yards. that's the true test

Tator


----------



## ccourtney_99 (Aug 14, 2006)

So just to clarify, if im in a tree stand at say 20 feet, and i range a deer at 20 yards horizontally, i would aim at say 23 yards or would i aim low at say 17 yards..... still a little confused.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

put your stand up in a tree at about the same height and shoot at a target from different yardages start at 3-5 yards. range them and then shoot them. its one of those things that you have to do to understand fully. this will also give you alot more confidence when that big boy comes in.

mark


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Hey Dan, come on out here sometime


    Damn Goldy, I get nervous just looking at that picture!!!! 

When you come out here to hunt in the fall, let me know, I will let you put up my christmas lights on the garage peak too!!!! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:thumb: Ok but no cold refreshments until after the project.  Sounds like I better bring my own water too.  It will be a different year out there to say the least. Good luck this fall.
:beer:


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

It doesn't matter if you are shooting from a tree or shooting up a steep incline, the horizontal distance is what you need to be thinking about. If a deer is standing 20 yards from the base of your tree (assuming it's flat) you use your 20 yard pin. Even if your 50 feet up in a tree and the actual distance your arrow flies is 25 or 28 yards, you still go with the horizontal distance. There is a formula for triangulating this all out, but it's a lot easier if you take a few minutes and mark out 20 yards from the base of your tree. You can even mark different distances where you think the deer may come out. Gravity only effects the horizontal track of the arrow and not the actual distance it flies.
There is a new range finder out that tells you the actual distance as well as the distance based on the angle of the shot. Sounds like a great new gadget.


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

Starky that is what I was thinking too. I have just heard so many people say otherwise. I guess for me I will do what works for me, aim horizontal and bend at the waist not dropping the arm.


----------



## eherzy12 (Oct 13, 2004)

Starky said:


> There is a new range finder out that tells you the actual distance as well as the distance based on the angle of the shot. Sounds like a great new gadget.


Ya I just bought one. Leupold just came out with their new True Ballistic Rangefinders. I've tested it out once or twice here but I think i'll get on my roof today and try ranging at an angle. You can actually set it at bow or rifle and the speed of your bullet or arrows to make it extrememly accurate. I'm excited to use it in the field this fall and hopefully it works nicely. If it does work right I wont have to worry about aiming high or low anymore.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

fairly cheap too, I bought the bushnell pro for $350 without those options, but I"m happy with it too, better than judging blindly!!!


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

Glad to hear those range finders work as advertised. I'm still on the fense as to wheter I need one or not.


----------



## eherzy12 (Oct 13, 2004)

Ya, I went on my roof yesterday and it worked great. In the bottom right corner it shows the real distance, and the angle your measuring at. And then the main (large lettered) Distance shows what you should shoot at. I mentioned this earlier but what I like the best about them is that you can set it at what your hunting with. You can set it to Rifle or Bow and then how fast your arrow or bullet travels. I'm not sure how confusing it is though to set it cuz lucky enough when I turned mine on for the first time is was set exactly to what I need haha. I'd definately recommend one.

-By the way i'm using the Leupold Rx2


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

eherzy12, what did you give for your range finder? I haven't really looked at prices yet.


----------



## eherzy12 (Oct 13, 2004)

I payed $300. I'd say that for optic quality, capabilities, options, and a name like Leupold, it was a pretty good deal. I also was looking at the Nikon Monarch 800. The optics on the Nikon were a little better because of the higher price but I decided to go with the Leupold because of the ballistic range and smaller price. I think the Leupold is a better all around deal.


----------

